# Re-introduction (tw: child loss)



## J.D.

Hi. I'm J.D. I spent a lot of time here when my wife and I were trying to conceive our daughter. 
Things got a little busy after she was born, and I dropped away, thinking we would not be doing this again. 

Last year around this time I started thinking may be she'd like to have a sibling. 

In July, our little girl was taken from us in an accident. She was almost 5, and a month away from starting school. It's been the most awful year of our lives. I can still barely believe it's real. 

Because I'm almost 43, we decided we wouldn't put off IUI because we lost her. That we'd try anyway. The chances seem so low that it almost seemed like it'd only happen if it was meant to be. 

And today is day 12 post IUI and I appear to be pregnant (for now - I'm old and I have a borderline fibroid that worries my gyn, so I know mc is likely). First IUI since the IUI where we conceived our babygirl, and she was conceived on the first try too. It feels weird to say we've been lucky. 

I've been sort of focused on "getting the first try out of the way" and even went away for a week during my TWW, all by myself. And now I'm ordering prenatal vitamins because I'm so unprepared suddenly. 

This is going to be complicated for us however it plays out. I hope for some company x


----------



## Twag

:hi: I am so sorry about your daughter having a son a similar age I just cannot even begin to imagine how you are coping my heart breaks for you. :hugs:

I also want to congratulate you on your new pregnancy and I hope everything goes as well as it can for you a H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## J.D.

Thank you Twag. 

My tests have started getting lighter, so not sure this month is a go. Still. I have a few more tries in me. Would be good to have some nice news.


----------



## Twag

FX and lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## schneiderkm1

J.D. said:


> Hi. I'm J.D. I spent a lot of time here when my wife and I were trying to conceive our daughter.
> Things got a little busy after she was born, and I dropped away, thinking we would not be doing this again.
> 
> Last year around this time I started thinking may be she'd like to have a sibling.
> 
> In July, our little girl was taken from us in an accident. She was almost 5, and a month away from starting school. It's been the most awful year of our lives. I can still barely believe it's real.
> 
> Because I'm almost 43, we decided we wouldn't put off IUI because we lost her. That we'd try anyway. The chances seem so low that it almost seemed like it'd only happen if it was meant to be.
> 
> And today is day 12 post IUI and I appear to be pregnant (for now - I'm old and I have a borderline fibroid that worries my gyn, so I know mc is likely). First IUI since the IUI where we conceived our babygirl, and she was conceived on the first try too. It feels weird to say we've been lucky.
> 
> I've been sort of focused on "getting the first try out of the way" and even went away for a week during my TWW, all by myself. And now I'm ordering prenatal vitamins because I'm so unprepared suddenly.
> 
> This is going to be complicated for us however it plays out. I hope for some company x


Wow this is so sad honestly that I’m like lightly crying... my god I can’t imagine losing your baby five year old, that is not fair at all. Love and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## bluebell

I’m so very sorry to hear of your loss, I can’t begin to imagine how hard your year has been :cry: I hope your baby dreams come true soon :hugs:

Xx


----------

